# Don't look if you don't want to cry...



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep, I crying. And I couldn't finish watching. Sorry. 

It's so sad. Just one is sad, but 1,000's. I can't bear it.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Yep, I crying. And I couldn't finish watching. Sorry.
> 
> It's so sad. Just one is sad, but 1,000's. I can't bear it.


DItto same here i wish that we could save them all.. :no::no::no::no:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Pass the tissues, tis so heartbreaking, all those fuzzfaces with their pleading eyes. Wishing ALL the shelters, pounds, AC, etc. followed spay/neuter adoptions  and only "healthy" purebreds were allowed to breed. (Then again, there is something to be said for a mix breed dog too, guess that would wipe out the 'mix" breed.) 

So many issues/levels to deal with concerning all the homeless animals


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Love that song, has a lot of meaning to me. Sad video.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm crying here, but it did have a good ending. All those critters have been adopted!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

All those eyes . . . I am haunted by the eyes.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was checking a few of the rescue links I posted for Karen to see if they're active. This automatically plays when you open that rescue's home page. 

I was amazed when I found such a huge list of rescues for mixed breeds in Ohio. I'm not sure how many are still active, but so many people are trying to save these dogs.

I love all dogs. Mixed, different breeds. GB9 was a mix. It's just so sad to see so many of them in need.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I was sent a video yesterday from one of the vets we use. They are documenting the recovery of a dog who was beaten with a shovel and set on fire. I debated whether or not to post it. The vet caring for the dog is taking donations. 

I couldnt watch this one Kim...after yesterday my soul still hurts. 

If anyone would like to see the video I mentioned, just let me know. As gruesome as it is, it does show the world how forgiving dogs are.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I was sent a video yesterday from one of the vets we use. They are documenting the recovery of a dog who was beaten with a shovel and set on fire. I debated whether or not to post it. The vet caring for the dog is taking donations.
> 
> I couldnt watch this one Kim...after yesterday my soul still hurts.
> 
> If anyone would like to see the video I mentioned, just let me know. As gruesome as it is, it does show the world how forgiving dogs are.


Lisa,

Do you remember the dog who was neglected and left at the Meriden Humane Society? Well, they did an update on the precious dog and the Vet is James! He's the Vet I know who runs and owns the Rehab facility I took my two, too. 

This one isn't so bad. It's seeing the dogs looking so longingly out of their cages that breaks my heart. There is one dog that looked really bad though. Skin and bones...

Has Sunshine ever considered making a video about fostering and placing on the web site? So many people don't know they can foster. I spoke to a friend who is interesting in fostering (she knew nothing about it) but is looking to foster and possibly adopt a Silky Terrier.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

You were right...the tears started immediately (I think it was the song...one of my favorites by the way). That is a powerful video.


----------

